

Flights diverted, delayed as UFO detected hovering - DanielBMarkham
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90001/90782/90872/7058628.html

======
DanielBMarkham
Lots of interesting pieces to the puzzle here, including several photos, radar
confirmation, hovering for minutes at a time, tons of eyewitnesses, and a hint
at a military tie-in.

Should be fun watching the story get resolved. (or not)

Some more info --
[http://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/china/2010-07/09/c_133...](http://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/china/2010-07/09/c_13392148.htm)

